# Too much weight being put on the bars ?



## goo_mason (21 Apr 2008)

Sitting on my new road bike (Giant SCR2), it feels like all of my weight is being pressed down onto my hands and the bars. I know you're supposed to be able to have a light grip on the bars, but I feel weighted-down onto them which is going to give me sore hands and arms very quickly.

What's the solution ? Should I drop the seatpost a smidge and maybe slide the saddle forward on the post ? Or is it just the newness of the bent-over position and the fact that I need time for my arm muscles to adjust ?


----------



## RedBike (21 Apr 2008)

I had the opposite problem with the SCR. The bars felt far too high / close.

A picture of you on the bike would be very helpful for this post. 

Make sure you bend your arms. That way your elbows will work as natural shock absorbers and you wont put much weight on your hands.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (21 Apr 2008)

You say "when sitting on my new road bike.......". Don't forget that when riding you will naturally relieve a fair bit of weight on your arms by pressing on the pedals.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2008)

To take weight off your hands...MOVE SADDLE REARWARDS NOT FORWARDS..I'll keep telling this 'till it becomes common knowledge....
Take a look here:

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## Tetedelacourse (21 Apr 2008)

If you're moving from MTB there will be a fair amount of just getting used to the different position. That said, you want to get used to the right new position. Did you get it fitted?


----------



## goo_mason (21 Apr 2008)

No, it wasn't fitted ... 

I dropped the saddle a bit as it was possibly a bit too high and there's less weight now on my arms. As for saddle position, that'll probably be a case of trial and small adjustments, as it was when I fitted a new saddle to my MTB which took about a week to set into a comfortable position.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Apr 2008)

Saddle angle could be a factor too - having the nose sloping too far down will put more weight on your arms.


My Giant started off with the bar tops level with the saddle nose - ok to start with, but too upright on the compact frame for me, so I've been dropping them in small spacer increments each weekend (prob. 10mm below the saddle nose now, or thereabouts). As I remember, we're similar heights - have you got much of a spacer stack to play with on your SCR?


----------



## Tynan (22 Apr 2008)

I had some sore elbow/arm/shoulder isssues riding to Sarfend on Friday night with the FNRttC lot, a couple of experienced roadies types said it happens to everyone for the first couple of weeks when starting with drops

that's not to say there isn't a problem, natch


----------



## goo_mason (22 Apr 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Saddle angle could be a factor too - having the nose sloping too far down will put more weight on your arms.
> 
> 
> My Giant started off with the bar tops level with the saddle nose - ok to start with, but too upright on the compact frame for me, so I've been dropping them in small spacer increments each weekend (prob. 10mm below the saddle nose now, or thereabouts). As I remember, we're similar heights - have you got much of a spacer stack to play with on your SCR?



From memory (as I'm in work and it's chained up in the car-park at the mo), it has three spacers visible.

However, after adjusting the saddle height and the saddle position last night and riding in this morning, there was much less pressure evident on the hands. I'll be looking at the saddle angle when I get home as I felt that the nose was maybe pointing down as I occasionally felt myself sliding forwards.

Still, a lovely and quick first ride in, even if I did get lost trying out a new route and adding 2 miles to the usual distance getting back to where I wanted to be !!  I'll try and find the route from the other direction as I definitely know where it starts on the homeward leg.


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Apr 2008)

Goo, for what it's worth, here's what mine looked like as delivered;



 

Set up like this it was comfy, but the riding position was a bit too upright (more so than my old steel framed bike). The LBS set it up like that because I nervous about the move to a compact frame, so I may have more spacers in the stack than this sort of bike would have normally.

Bars are now two 5mm spacers lower, and I still don't feel any undue pressure on my arms. I reckon it'd be worth playing with your saddle angle a bit and double checking that it's level.


----------



## ChrisKH (22 Apr 2008)

Tynan said:


> I had some sore elbow/arm/shoulder isssues riding to Sarfend on Friday night with the FNRttC lot, a couple of experienced roadies types said it happens to everyone for the first couple of weeks when starting with drops
> 
> that's not to say there isn't a problem, natch



Tynan, what route did you take?


----------



## goo_mason (22 Apr 2008)

Thanks John.

Ride home was fine, and I've adjusted the slope of the saddle to put the nose up a bit. I'll see how that feels tomorrow.

Here's the bike as it was delivered:







and after I'd tarted it up with a few accessories (but before I'd lowered the seatpost):






I guess it'll take a week or two to adjust fully to the new riding position (and tweak the set-up to suit). Nearly shook my fillings out of my teeth on the cobbled streets around my flat tonight though - those hard tyres are not forgiving !


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Apr 2008)

goo_mason said:


> I guess it'll take a week or two to adjust fully to the new riding position (and tweak the set-up to suit). Nearly shook my fillings out of my teeth on the cobbled streets around my flat tonight though - those hard tyres are not forgiving !



I'm still tweaking my SCR even now (although I *think* I'm happy with the seat height at this point  ) Fitted a bike computer yet..?

Just look on the ride as part of your training for the Pavé


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2008)

Very nice goo!
It takes a bit of experimenting to find the "sweet-spot". I was going to write a separate thread about that having lost then re-discovered my seating position for max comfort/speed.
You might not need the tyres at full pressure either, often dropping a few psi will give a much nicer ride with no loss in speed for effort. Additionally, lighter more supple tyres like PR2's in 25c would give a much sprightlier and comfortable ride. Full ride report expected tomorrow then!


----------



## goo_mason (22 Apr 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> I'm still tweaking my SCR even now (although I *think* I'm happy with the seat height at this point  ) Fitted a bike computer yet..?



Fitted a Cateye Strada Wireless. Certainly noticed an increase in speed, though I was disappointed that my new road-route home tonight made me slower (too much slowing, stopping and starting in queues at lights when there's no room to filter safely). On the other hand, when we got moving I was able to keep pace with the traffic, which was a change from getting the heavy MTB going 

When I put a new saddle on the MTB, it took me about two weeks to get it positioned and angled properly so that it was comfortable, and then a few more weeks to break it in (it was VERY hard at the start). Thankfully the Royal Viper saddle is at least supple and soft to start with !


----------



## goo_mason (22 Apr 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very nice goo!
> It takes a bit of experimenting to find the "sweet-spot". I was going to write a separate thread about that having lost then re-discovered my seating position for max comfort/speed.
> You might not need the tyres at full pressure either, often dropping a few psi will give a much nicer ride with no loss in speed for effort. Additionally, lighter more supple tyres like PR2's in 25c would give a much sprightlier and comfortable ride. Full ride report expected tomorrow then!



Definitely aiming to change the Kenda tyres that came on the bike asap, though not totally sure about what to change them to. Was thinking Schwalbe Stelvio or similar with decent puncture resistance, after finding out how good Marathon Plus were on the MTB for commuting.

I'll let you know whether I get lost again tomorrow, and whether the saddle sweet-spot has been reached !


----------



## Tynan (22 Apr 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Tynan, what route did you take?



hi Chris, umm followed the bloke in front really but over London Bridge and through sarf London up Shooters Hill through Greenwich and then through Dartford Tunnel (shambles) and then straight to Southend via backroads

excellent route, 34 riders, slow if not dawdling pace to suit some seemingly very slow riders at the back who later reported 'just keeping up'

average speed was 12,5 mph, it seemed slower, still, all welcome and all that and no-one left behind

good fun and good people


----------



## goo_mason (23 Apr 2008)

Ride report after saddle fiddling:

Lovely fast ride in today - felt much more comfortable setup-wise and I set a new PB of 32 minutes (used to do it on average between 38 - 40 mins on the MTB going flat-out).

Thanks for the tips, everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## HJ (23 Apr 2008)

That bike look far too good, where is it you are again, I just nip round with the bolt croppers... 

Tyres get yer self some Conti GatorSkins... although Schwalbe Ultremo's do look interesting.


----------



## Brahan (29 Apr 2008)

Hi Guys. After about 5 years of no cycling I decided to save my pennies and I bought a road bike. Im addicted already!! I love the speed!! The only thing is; my elbows hurt. I'm sure all newies ask this but....will the pain go with time? I mean, I know my backside will get used to the seat but with my elbows its more of a joint pain. Will they toughen up eventually?

Thank you.


----------



## roadiewill (29 Apr 2008)

My SCR came with the bars right up and the saddle sloping downwards - all of which was soon corrected by the guys on here. Now the bars have only got one spacer and the saddles horizontal


----------



## goo_mason (29 Apr 2008)

Brahan said:


> Hi Guys. After about 5 years of no cycling I decided to save my pennies and I bought a road bike. Im addicted already!! I love the speed!! The only thing is; my elbows hurt. I'm sure all newies ask this but....will the pain go with time? I mean, I know my backside will get used to the seat but with my elbows its more of a joint pain. Will they toughen up eventually?
> 
> Thank you.



My switch to a road bike (only on week two now) has resulted in slight back pain and sore hands from riding on the hoods, but it's been lessening as the days go on and I adjust. I think you'll toughen up, though it might be worth looking at saddle and bar heights, and reach distance between saddle and bars. 

Someone with proper set-up experience will be along soon to explain, I expect !


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Apr 2008)

goo_mason said:


> My switch to a road bike (only on week two now) has resulted in slight back pain and sore hands from riding on the hoods, but it's been lessening as the days go on and I adjust. I think you'll toughen up, though it might be worth looking at saddle and bar heights, and reach distance between saddle and bars.
> 
> Someone with proper set-up experience will be along soon to explain, I expect !



I doubt I'm that person, but...

My own experience suggests that the key is small adjustments - I spent a week getting my seat height more or less where it was "right". Regarding sore hands, a good quality mitt like the Specialized Body Geometry Comp may help (as will changing hand position - I don't like riding on the hoods much, but do find that road vibration there seems worse than in the bend of the drops). Some adjustments are counter intuitive - lowering my bar height relative to saddle height sorted out the sore back I was suffering with - this seems wrong, but allows me to ride with a straighter back, hence less pain (for me). 

Try and think what riding position is giving you pain, and then try and sit so the position feels less stressful - then alter the setup of the bike so you can stay in that position while riding.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2008)

Brahan said:


> Hi Guys. After about 5 years of no cycling I decided to save my pennies and I bought a road bike. Im addicted already!! I love the speed!! The only thing is; my elbows hurt. I'm sure all newies ask this but....will the pain go with time? I mean, I know my backside will get used to the seat but with my elbows its more of a joint pain. Will they toughen up eventually?
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome Brahan.

Elbow pain is not usually reported. Are you elbows straight, I mean permanantly locked-out when riding or are they relaxed and bent? Elbows should be slightly bent and not tense, they should act as part of the shock absorbing system.
Are you very stretched-out with a big reach to the bars or are they very close?
Again I refer to this article, most useful for getting comfortable!
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## Brahan (30 Apr 2008)

Hey Fab Foodie. 

Yeah, my arms are pretty much straight when I ride. Thanks for the link, I'll read it through tonight and see what comes of it. I do feel a bit streched out but not uncomfortable. The bloke in the shop confirmed that the bike was the correct size AND he had a smaller one so it's not as if he HAD to sell it. 

Pain aside, is it usual to constantly be thinking of my next route?

All I do at the moment is stare at multimap. My work like my elbows is suffering.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2008)

Brahan said:


> Hey Fab Foodie.
> 
> Yeah, my arms are pretty much straight when I ride. Thanks for the link, I'll read it through tonight and see what comes of it. I do feel a bit streched out but not uncomfortable. The bloke in the shop confirmed that the bike was the correct size AND he had a smaller one so it's not as if he HAD to sell it.
> *
> ...



Yep that's normal.
See how the elbows fare, they should be slightly bent and ypu should not have too much weight going through them. The lkinks explains some of this. What's important is to get the saddle position right first and foremost, then work on the bars.


----------



## Brahan (6 May 2008)

Right. Saddle up about 2cms and I have pushed it back an inch or two. Elbows are fine. Thanks Fab Foodie. Also, it seems like I have much more power in this position, which I'm really happy with.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2008)

Brahan said:


> Right. Saddle up about 2cms and I have pushed it back an inch or two. Elbows are fine. Thanks Fab Foodie. Also, it seems like I have much more power in this position, which I'm really happy with.



Good to hear some positive feedback Brahan. A bit of tweaking can pay big dividends in comfort and output.
Enjoy!


----------

